# New here



## James-Mk2-TT-SLine (9 mo ago)

Hello all,

We’ve just purchased a 2009 Mk2 TT, absolutely loving it so far (well the misses drives it more than me).

Been having a good read of all the info on this forum, and hope to participate where I can.

I’m a pretty keen DIY modder and the TT’s first mod day 1 was to fit a new head unit. Just chucked in one of those android units, and tbh it’s not too bad for the price. 
new door speakers will be going in next week.

another must mod for this TT will be cruse control which I’m currently researching how that’s done.

hope all is well

Regards

James


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi James, welcome to the TTF.
Hoggy.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome 😁


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Welcome to the Forum!  For any mods or upgrades, be sure to take a look through the Mk2 Forum Knowledge Base as there's a ton of projects that have been covered in detail. For the cruise control retrofit, this post by MT-V6 is worth a read -








Retrofit: Cruise Control


This guide is specific to a 2007 V6. Part numbers may be different for newer cars. Parts Required Stalk (to replace non-momentary main beam existing stalk): 8P0 953 513 B (2 icon) / D (3 icon) Stalk (to replace momentary main beam existing stalk): 8P0 953 513 F (3 icon) Lower cowl (existing can...




www.ttforum.co.uk





Be sure you have all your services and maintenance up to date, especially for a newly purchased TT with a less than complete history. This link include most of the standard services and a number of additional ones Audi did not include in their maintenance schedule -








FAQ - Audi TT (8J) Recommended Maintenance & Service


Thanks to Barr_End for this excellent list of maintenance topics. :) The standard Audi maintenance schedule does not cover many of these issues, and from over a decade of Mk2 experience, these recommendations should be followed, especially by new owners who may not have a service history for...




www.ttforum.co.uk


----------



## Molinos (May 19, 2021)

Hi James, Welcome, enjoy the car when the misses allows


----------



## COLLIE (2 mo ago)

SwissJetPilot said:


> Welcome to the Forum!  For any mods or upgrades, be sure to take a look through the Mk2 Forum Knowledge Base as there's a ton of projects that have been covered in detail. For the cruise control retrofit, this post by MT-V6 is worth a read -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is there anything like this for the mk1?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

COLLIE said:


> Is there anything like this for the mk1?


Yes there is a mk1 knowledge base and also www.Wak-TT.com


----------

